# Where is English more spoken perfectly: Tokyo or Shanghai



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm planning a trip so can anyone give me some sugesstions on this?


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

I would say in none of them


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not sure, I would say none of them as well. 

The "engrish" stereotype must exist for a reason. 

However, I have NEVER been to both cities, so you should ask someone who has been there.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been to both cities and I can say:
Better in Tokyo!
:yes:


----------



## ZD (Mar 29, 2006)

I would say better in Tokyo too.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

TOKYO!!!!! Definately. Hong Kong would be the best out of all three. I am not sure if they encourage English extremely in Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I have been to both cities. Don't count on using English as your primary language of communication with the locals in either city.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Bevity:*

*Tokyo*


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

*..*

Ive been to both and spoken english primarily in both
In toyko most people would understand simple english and some younger generation are quite fluent, and in most shops in urban areas there is always at least one english speaking sales and i think generally japanese people have quite a good understanding of people even if they dun speak the language. In Shanghai, it very much depends on which areas ur in, if ur in the business or shopping district there wont be much problem and if they dun speak it, they tend to find someone who can to help ( which sometimes turns out even worse!)


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Modernization said:


> I'm planning a trip so can anyone give me some sugesstions on this?


*Lets start with your English, shall we? "...More spoken perfectly?!" Even assuming you meant "Spoken more perfectly, there are no varying levels of perfection; perfection is absolute.

BTW, I'm not perfect...*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Why does it matter how well a location speaks a foreign language?

Some of the nicest people I've met on vacation ( or job ) has been people with a 3 english word vocabulary...

Anyway I've only been to Tokyo of the two, and while English isn't spoken that much, they do understand it, and there's signs and maps in English, plus and English speaking voice on trains and in the subways, so you won't have any problems there...


----------

